# Cynotilapia Afra Cobwe (help)



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

My Cobwe today seems to have issues swimming...almost as though it's swimming bladder has collapsed. It is swimming verticle rather than horizontal with hardly any action coming from it's tail end, like it's paralyzed.

Any suggestions?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Could it be bloat? Anybody able to chime in here with advice would be appreciated.


----------

